# Waiting for pathology report after splenectomy



## lrodptl

While walking my 2 GSDs yesterday I turned around to see Shaeffer (11) laying on the grass. He has gotten at least 2 walks a day his entire life and I had never seen this before. I got him up and noticed a sack hanging from his abdomen. Within 3 hours he had undergone a splenectomy for a bleeding tumor. Now we are in the waiting phase (3-5 days) for the biopsy results. Yesterday I never heard of hemangiosarcoma and now I await the worst possible news.
He's been a terrific companion,a red and tan 92 pound beauty,a little aloof but unflappable nerves and boundless energy for play. He loved other dogs,loved people,almost never barked,just a dream pet GSD. I can't help but sob at what seems likely to be the final days of our wonderful friendship. I love ya buddy.
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/1696051-post62.html


----------



## Elaine

I'm so sorry. This is a terrible disease.


----------



## TitonsDad

Titon and I have our paws crossed in prayer that Shaeffer pulls through this. Hugs and puppy licks to you and yours.


----------



## DharmasMom

Sending you and Shaeffer good thoughts.


----------



## JakodaCD OA

sending positive vibes for you both, hang in there


----------



## lylol

My old guy had his spleen removed about 4 years ago and it was covered with tumors. For a variety of reasons I didnt have them tested. He recovered quickly from the surgery, has had no other health issues (except old age), and is still with us at 12. So hope the report comes back benign for your buddy! Will be thinking about you guys... let us know


----------



## bianca

Paws and fingers crossed here that it is benign. :hugs:


----------



## JazzNScout

Praying that the results are good. I think we all know how this feels. :hug:


----------



## AggieGSD

That is a great picture. I hope Shaeffer recovers!


----------



## lrodptl

It's malignant,cancer has traveled to the liver-prognosis- a few weeks.


----------



## Elaine

I'm so sorry. Enjoy him while you can and help him enjoy all his favorite things in the mean time.


----------



## Roxygsd

I can understand what you are going through. I had a similar issue with my mixed GSD in April 2009. Even though Daisy was 12 1/2 and a diabetic, she was living life to the fullest. One minute she was fine and the next minute she was doubled over in pain. It took us 48 hrs to get the test results back. With her age and diabetes, removing the spleen may not have extended her life or given her quality of life. We ended her suffering but still miss her everyday.


----------



## Rerun

I am so sorry you received such bad news. Remember the good times and I agree, spoil and enjoy him for as long as you have him. Remember that often they give you a few weeks and it could turn out to be months...make as many memories as you can and take a ton of pictures.


----------



## GROVEBEAUTY

I'm so sorry. It makes me cry just reading your post! Enjoy the time you have. I have been through a similar situation and my dog only lasted three days. It was very painful. Sending you my best!


----------



## Stosh

Oh no, I'm so sorry. I know this is a horrible time- I'm sure you'll make his last days comfortable and filled with love


----------



## lylol

So sorry to hear... Give him a hug for us


----------



## lrodptl

He's back to normal for the moment,very happy,engaging and playful. I call him "Shaeffer 2 times" because he always has ignored the first command,it was annoying but now I'll embrace it. Hard to imagine life without him,he was here first in 1999,then my daughter arrived in 2000 and another daughter in 2001,he's their big brother!


----------



## MrsMiaW

I am so sorry to hear this news. Big hugs to you and your family.


----------



## bianca

I am so very sorry for your horrible news. You are both in my thoughts and prayers :hugs:


----------



## Shepherd Mom

So happy to hear Shaeffer is doing well, love both ways is a thing no one can explain you just have to experience it and with a GSD it truly is special.

He is beautiful, take lots and lots of pics !!!! and enjoy every minute you have left with him.


----------



## Karin

I'm so sorry that you got this devastating news about Shaeffer. I remember when we got the news that our dog, Sheba, had cancer and only had a few months to live. We're so used to caring for and protecting our beloved companions and and it's so hard to take when there is nothing you can do to help them. All you can do is enjoy their company and make their last days as happy as you can. :hugs:


----------



## lrodptl

Thanks all,I'm at a loss for words.


----------



## Stosh

When I decided I had to put our gsd Omy down, it was an agonizing few days, I cried all the time, kept rethinking my decision, couldn't believe she wasn't going to live forever. It seemed as though she knew it was time and kissed [she was a great kisser] and wagged to try and cheer me up, which of course just made me want to cry more. I'm sure Shaeffer is doing his best to cheer you up too, they're amazing dogs. When the time comes, I hope Omy meets him on the other side, she's black and silver and like I said, a great kisser.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom

I am so sorry. They are never with us long enough. So glad to hear he is feeling better. Love him up! He will let you know when it is time.


----------



## LisaT

lrodptl said:


> It's malignant,cancer has traveled to the liver-prognosis- a few weeks.


I'm so sorry :hugs:

I would try some IP6 by Cell Forte Enzymatic Therapy Cell Forte with IP-6 & Inositol -- 240 Tablets - Vitacost , available online and at most good health food stores, and also some of the capsules in the bottom link here:
Cancer - GermanShepherdHome.net

I try never to give up without a fight. They have a limited time here with us, and often there is nothing that we can do, but sometimes, they can surprise us.


----------



## lrodptl

Down to 70 pounds from his peak of 92 but still in good spirits,eating well and playing ball but I can't believe that weight loss. The Spleen and bleed was 11 pounds.


----------



## lrodptl

Shaeffer suffered bloat last night and left me forever this morning. My heart is aching for this tremendous companion. What a dog you were buddy!


----------



## Stosh

I'm so sorry to hear that- such sad news. I know you'll miss him desperately.


----------



## liv

I'm terribly sorry about your buddy. They leave such a hole behind them!


----------



## jakeandrenee

So sorry to hear of you losing your buddy.....sounds like he had a wonderful life.


----------



## katieliz

sometimes i don't know how we bear the loss of these magnificent animals. they are all so special. i'm so sorry.


----------



## lrodptl

I'll miss ya!!


----------



## Stosh

What a handsome boy, and such a sweet face! You were lucky to have him


----------



## CaliBoy

I'm so sorry to hear about Shaeffer. Hemangio doesn't hardly give us a chance to say goodbye before we lose them. May he rest in peace.


----------



## LisaT

lrodptl said:


> Shaeffer suffered bloat last night and left me forever this morning. My heart is aching for this tremendous companion. What a dog you were buddy!


I'm so sorry :hugs:

:rip: Shaeffer


----------



## wolfstraum

I'm sorry for your loss - I lost Kyra and Cito this year and it is devastating and heartbreaking............RIP Shaffer.....

Lee


----------



## Shepherdmom02

I'm so sorry to hear that. I went thru the exact same thing with my GSD mix Mikey last July 09. He had a splenectomy and vet also removed something from his liver. 
We went thru chemo and had 4 beautiful months with him after dx. 

I would strongly recommend Dr Dresslers ebook " Dog Cancer Survival Guide" that book was a dogsend to me!! It helped A LOT. 
Information You Need | Dog Cancer Survival


DR Dressler advises not to cry in front of your dog as since he's so in tune with you it will make him sad and in turn weaken his immune system. The book has a lot of good info and help for whichever route you decide to take. I too hadn't heard of hemangiosarcoma until my baby was dx- then I became an expert. 

Give lots of kisses and take lot of pictures!

My heart goes out to you. Please let me know if there is anything I can do to help. Yahoo Also has a group specifically for dog cancer. 


Rebecca


----------



## Shepherdmom02

BTW my Mikey was only 9 at the time and he too was my first GSD pup. He had been there thru everything. Before I met my husband and all. He was my first furry kid all to myself. I still miss him everyday and have his urn with his ashes and a little shrine for him to remember him always. I know he's waiting at the bridge for me like I'm sure many of you have yours waiting too.


----------



## CaliBoy

Shepherdmom02 said:


> DR Dressler advises not to cry in front of your dog as since he's so in tune with you it will make him sad and in turn weaken his immune system. Rebecca


Rebecca: It is so kind of you to offer the book recommendation and other advice for Shaeffer, but in case you didn't have a chance to see the update, Shaeffer is no longer with us, but lost his health battles and crossed over . There is a gorgeous photo of him above sitting in the back of the station wagon.


----------



## Shepherdmom02

Oh my goodness I missed that. My heart goes out to you. He will be watching over you now. I'm sure he had a wonderful life with you and his memory will live on inside you. I wish you well during this time.


----------



## bianca

I am so very sorry :hugs:


----------



## JakodaCD OA

I am so very sorry, they are never with us long enough


----------



## MrsMiaW

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Roxygsd

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## lrodptl

Shepherdmom02 said:


> Oh my goodness I missed that. My heart goes out to you. He will be watching over you now. I'm sure he had a wonderful life with you and his memory will live on inside you. I wish you well during this time.


No worries,I appreciate your kindness. Oh no,here I go again...............


----------



## Wilhoit

It's like that--the finer the dog and the greater our relationship, the more we seem to grieve. Your Schaeffer was an unusually fine dog. He and you were wonderful companions. The only thing that helps me (lost Wilhoit last month) is how thankful I am to have had him. And here I go, too . So sorry for your loss.


----------



## London's Mom

So sorry to hear your sad news. I believe that my Lugar died of this awful disease as well but none of the vets I took him to could provide me with any diagnosis at that time. It is such a horrible disease.

My prayers are with you and Shaeffer.


----------



## cindy_s

OMG, I'm so sorry. I just came across this thread. He was a beautiful boy. My heart really goes out to you.


----------



## Myamom

I am so very sorry for your loss. I lost my Mya to hemangiosarcoma as well.


----------



## JazzNScout

Lost Jasmine to it, too, and also had never heard of it.
So sorry


----------

